# Repost-fatal Disk Error!



## mastersk (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a fatal disk error and my computer says I need a new hard drive. I have tried to run disk utility first aid and norton disk doctor in both OSX and OS9 on my computer. but it says that I have an application open and asks me if I want to close the application and run norton- then it freezes and i have to force quit. Should i just succumb to the failing drive or is there something I can do? I didn't really get much input when I posted last time. Please help, hard drives are expensive! kevin


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

You need spinrite

http://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm

it has brought countless drives back from the grave for me and my customers. It runs at boot, so it completely ignores the OS, and fixes the drive at the hardware level.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

My guess is he has a non-intel based Mac since he is running OS 9 and hence would need a second computer to use Spinrite.


----------

